
Robust Client-Side JavaScript - molily
https://molily.de/robust-javascript/
======
dmartinez
Does anyone know of guides that are similar in style/scope to this that apply
to server-side development?

------
lerie82
I like the part where the p's and q's overlap the underline. and also, it's a
nice guide I have saved to PDF

------
purplecones
This is great material. Bookmarked!

------
jaequery
this can come in handy, nice!

------
send_computers
I got a 502 trying to visit, I suppose having robust JS doesn't mean much if
your backend is not robust! lol

------
tempodox
It's good to have a comprehensive document like this.

The document itself could be made more readable by choosing to break lines at
word boundaries, not in the middle of words.

~~~
Vendan
> The document itself could be made more readable by choosing to break lines
> at word boundaries, not in the middle of words.

What browser are you using? I see none of this happening, and looking at the
source code, it's just blocks of text in `<p>`, so you might try getting a
browser with a better text reflow engine, or tweaking options on your current
one.

~~~
lucideer
The site has the following rule in their CSS:

    
    
        html { overflow-wrap: break-word; }
    

which could be causing this at certain screen-sizes.

~~~
Vendan
only if the word is too long to fit on a line by itself. If the browser is
breaking it at the end of a line instead of flowing it to the start of the
next line, then it's in violation of the spec.

